# My Beauty Addiction



## Jennifae (Apr 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried *My Beauty Addiction*?

  What is everyone's opinion on this brand?

  Please feel free to post some photos and swatches too.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Update on the matte lippy I tried yesterday: It was very mosturiZing, felt almost how Bite feels on me.   I couldn't test lengh of wear cause I took it off to eat purposely...but I'm doing a full day of them tomorrow to see what's the dealio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Reposted the pic for those just checking this out.    Also: coupon code to come this evening exclusive to Specktra ! Yipeeee!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ignore my face was red.  I was doing a mask while I tested this lol.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Update on the matte lippy I tried yesterday: It was very mosturiZing, felt almost how Bite feels on me.   I couldn't test lengh of wear cause I took it off to eat purposely...but I'm doing a full day of them tomorrow to see what's the dealio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay. Cannot wait to try out their lipstick. They're selling 3 purple lippies for £12.21  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A purple lover's dream come true  Credit to MBA/Etsy


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Also: coupon code to come this evening exclusive to Specktra ! Yipeeee!


 
  I'm sold!  Haha!  And yay for the coupon code!  I hope it will be valid until 5/2 (payday).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I'm sold!  Haha!  And yay for the coupon code!  I hope it will be valid until 5/2 (payday).  :haha:


  I get paid this Friday... Deffo putting my order in... After I paid the important bills off


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Answers from MBA:   -Would they be able to use the code on etsy?   YeS! - would you ship to Uk? yES!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Answers from MBA:   -Would they be able to use the code on etsy?   YeS! - would you ship to Uk? yES!


  *does happy dance in kitchen and plays Happy on phone*  They will have my money on Friday


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 21, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting the coupon!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 21, 2014)

When I ordered from them about a year ago (pigments) they had super fast shipping and everything was packaged nicely. I really like the pigments I got as well, they're pigmented and blend wonderfully. I'd definitely buy more from them in the future.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven't ordered from MBA yet. I know exactly what I want from them and hopefully I get my lippies before I go on a road trip end of May.


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 21, 2014)

yasssss. I never gave this band a thought because I'm not a big fan of their eyeshadows from what I've seen. but those lippies, wow! I hope that when they give the code they tell us when it expires because I too have to wait until I get paid.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice! Thanks Mosha!


----------



## purplevines (Apr 21, 2014)

I ordered these last night around 1am EST and they shipped at 4pm! Much faster than I expected for a long weekend and indie company.   So excited for my lippies.   Exotic orchid looks beautiful on you Mosha!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ladies I got the code:    MBA has set up a coupon on both Etsy and their website.  The code is EMMA15  Its good for 2 months and 15% off any purchase (no minimums) You are free to share it with your friends!   Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 21, 2014)

Just ordered some samples! Ordered Lip Gloss in OCD, Candy Baby, and Rumors. For Lipstick/Lip Paint I got Flaunt, OCD, and A List. I went back and forth between ordering Exotic Orchid, I think I will get that next time!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhhh I think I'm ordering samples for OCD but I have a sense Imma like anyway I prob shld just get the mini lippy anyway


----------



## OctoberViolet (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for the code Emma. I placed my order for Exotic Orchid, Taboo and Paranormal. Since the code is good for two months. I'm going to place another order in a few weeks when my finances are back to normal.


----------



## mulderitsme (Apr 21, 2014)

Yay! I ordered Aquatic, Stargazer, and Breathless!


----------



## emberdarling (Apr 21, 2014)

Eeeep I am so excited. between this and the nyx macarons posting, and the kelly o collection I am up to my ears in pastels and I am so into it I am just rolling around loving it


----------



## purplevines (Apr 21, 2014)

FYI for those ordering, make sure you know what format you order in.

  The lipsticks come in pots, "slim" tubes, and lipstick tubes (and the price increases for them in that order).  I almost ordered the pots because I wasn't paying attention!


 
 
@m0sha010what form did you get it in? 	
 
  EDIT: why can't I do this @ thing! I keep failing at it..


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, swatches, and communication with MBA, @mosha010!  That's pretty awesome that they created a coupon code for us and that they were so into the fact that you shared your experience with their products on specktra.  Love that they have the option of smaller sizes of lipsticks.  I agree that those are perfect for those more unusual shades you might not throw on any day of the week!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm ordering all the lipsticks. Next month, I can do the lip paints. Nice one [@]mosha010[/@] and Emma


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 22, 2014)

I ordered the 3 for 10 sim tubes last night in Indigo, Breathless and Nemesis and it already shipped. I'd been going back and forth for a while and figured I'd finally try the out.  After seeing the swatch of fifth element I may get that next time. And so everyone knows, she has a sale quite regularly, 20% off a lot of the time too. Just keep up with her FB page.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 22, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Eeeep I am so excited. between this and the nyx macarons posting, and the kelly o collection I am up to my ears in pastels and I am so into it I am just rolling around loving it


  I just saw the Macarons too! Black Sesame, Lavender, Earl Grey and Pistachio caught my eye!


----------



## bethbathh (Apr 22, 2014)

I do not see the 3 for $10 ones. Can someone please link me to them. I looked everywhere and can't seem tO find them. I would really like to order a few lippies. Thanks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/167801188/hd-lip-paints-and-lipstick-pick-3-in  Sorry it's in GBP


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *emberdarling*
> 
> 
> Eeeep I am so excited. between this and the nyx macarons posting, and the kelly o collection I am up to my ears in pastels and I am so into it I am just rolling around loving it
> ...


 You and me both hunny.  Who would've thought I liked pastels this much.  It's the year of the pasteeelllll!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I ordered the 3 for 10 sim tubes last night in Indigo, Breathless and Nemesis and it already shipped. I'd been going back and forth for a while and figured I'd finally try the out.  After seeing the swatch of fifth element I may get that next time. And so everyone knows, she has a sale quite regularly, 20% off a lot of the time too. Just keep up with her FB page.


   Oh snap nice catch! I'm not on FB but if anyone can pass it on when they see it  hehe.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

purplevines said:


> FYI for those ordering, make sure you know what format you order in.
> 
> The lipsticks come in pots, "slim" tubes, and lipstick tubes (and the price increases for them in that order).  I almost ordered the pots because I wasn't paying attention!
> 
> ...


   I got the mini lipsticks which are called the slim tubes  This is the link  http://mybeautyaddiction.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18_228&products_id=1528  But she has samples that I'm not sure how big they are but I'm ordering a few today cause I can't decide which colors to get.  The Hd ones looked siiick  http://mybeautyaddiction.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18_228&products_id=1453#.U1ZMQu29LCQ   And Emma's my name  mosha is a nickname I got in my twenties and it stuck lol.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And Emma's my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The slim tubes are the ones I got too 

  I've seen some photos of the MBA and they seem to be the size of the Sephora samples, which I think is pretty good


----------



## lilinah (Apr 22, 2014)

I checked out the colors yesterday, and I'm over there now filling up my shopping cart, but now it's 3 slim tubes for US$12, not US$10... With the discount that's $10.20... Apparently more than it was 2 days ago...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

No i Think She had it over The Weekend no a "follow up to imats" discount.  So everything was at imats prices. I apologize I did check these out at $10 for 3 at imats and later on the week saw them in the website for the same price.  But as of Monday the price changed.... I'm sorry if I was misleading! I did see them crossed out reduced from $12 to $10 over the weekend ....


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the code, @mosha010!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thanks for the code, @mosha010!


   No problem! Happy to help  and enable


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> No i Think She had it over The Weekend no a "follow up to imats" discount. So everything was at imats prices. I apologize I did check these out at $10 for 3 at imats and later on the week saw them in the website for the same price. But as of Monday the price changed.... I'm sorry if I was misleading! I did see them crossed out reduced from $12 to $10 over the weekend ....


  She didn't change them until tuesday on the etsy, site so I got them for the 3/$10 price


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh snap.  Ok.  We need to redirect everyone to the etsy page lol. Would u mind posting the link???


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh snap. Ok. We need to redirect everyone to the etsy page lol. Would u mind posting the link???


  Wait I think I forgot what day it is lol, I think I meant monday! On their fb it said they hadn't changed the prices yet yesterday, but they're changed now. But here's the link anyway!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MyBeautyAddiction


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh snap nice catch! I'm not on FB but if anyone can pass it on when they see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll definitely let everyone know when I see her post a sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my lippies should be here any day now too! Fast shipping.


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 24, 2014)

Just as an update, I got my order today! Haven't opened my lip gloss samples yet but I opened up my Lip Paints...soooo pigmented! Can't wait to try them on.





  L-R OCD, A-List, Flaunt

  Now looking at these I'm wondering how similar they are to Happy-Go-Lucky and Toying Around...well now I have to go re-swatch them!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Omg those Look very similar hmmm


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 24, 2014)

So...they're even closer than I thought they would be! Apparently I'm just really attracted to hot pink, corals, and oranges!





  This is a comparison for My Beauty Addiction Lip Paints with MAC Lipsticks.

  The first two are *MBA O.C.D* and *MAC Happy-Go-Lucky*. OCD Is a little brighter, but they're very similar.

  The second two are *MBA A-List* and *MAC Toying Around*. In this picture they look quite different, but I think it''s just the lighting...swatched on my hand they're very similar. Toying Around is a little more reddish/pink.

  The final two are *MBA Flaunt* and *MAC Sushi Kiss*. Sushi Kiss is a little lighter.

  Overall the only big difference was that the Lip Paints were more pigmented and more matte. It's just funny I'm always drawn to the same exact colors!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Just as an update, I got my order today! Haven't opened my lip gloss samples yet but I opened up my Lip Paints...soooo pigmented! Can't wait to try them on.
> 
> L-R OCD, A-List, Flaunt  Now looking at these I'm wondering how similar they are to Happy-Go-Lucky and Toying Around...well now I have to go re-swatch them!


  I am placing an order as soon as I get out of the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 24, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> So...they're even closer than I thought they would be! Apparently I'm just really attracted to hot pink, corals, and oranges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for this! My order only just got past CAD customs, so I'm expecting it Tuesday/Wednesday.  It looks like I should have ordered A-List...hehe

  Let us know how you like them when you get to wear them


----------



## purplesky (Apr 25, 2014)

Your Lip is very nice.i real love it


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 25, 2014)

I got mine today and the pigmentation seems really nice. I got Nemesis, Indigo and Breathless, it's funny when I look at them they all look like a step away from each other color-wise, Nemesis is a dark purple, Indigo is this purple-blue and Breathless is a dark blue. Did anyone else feel like they were trying to get into Fort Knox with the packaging, nice to see they are secure during shipment, LOL.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 25, 2014)

I've put in for my order this morning. Can't wait to test them out


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

I loved those swatches thank you!!! I think I'm adding OCD to my little haul!


----------



## stirfryedshana (Apr 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got mine today and the pigmentation seems really nice. I got Nemesis, Indigo and Breathless, it's funny when I look at them they all look like a step away from each other color-wise, Nemesis is a dark purple, Indigo is this purple-blue and Breathless is a dark blue. Did anyone else feel like they were trying to get into Fort Knox with the packaging, nice to see they are secure during shipment, LOL.


  Oh my god yes it took me like 10 minutes to get through the bubble wrap and then to get all the plastic off of them!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually got one of their eye brushes for $4 bucks and it's kinda very similar to my $18 hakuhodo.  ... ... .......


----------



## purplevines (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I actually got one of their eye brushes for $4 bucks and it's kinda very similar to my $18 hakuhodo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I tried (fairly hard) to find eyebrushes on the site but did not...link?

  Maybe Hakuhodo will last longer lol?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

purplevines said:


> I tried (fairly hard) to find eyebrushes on the site but did not...link?  Maybe Hakuhodo will last longer lol?


   Imma look for a link in a bit when I get to my destination. Traveling out of state and stopped briefly at Dairy Queen! Best thing ever.  Sorry I got too excited w the confetti cake ice cream blizzard omg (dirty eating day)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Imma look for a link in a bit when I get to my destination. Traveling out of state and stopped briefly at Dairy Queen! Best thing ever.  Sorry I got too excited w the confetti cake ice cream blizzard omg (dirty eating day)


  Always dirty eat in moderation


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 26, 2014)

My order's been shipped... YAY


----------



## purplevines (Apr 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Imma look for a link in a bit when I get to my destination. Traveling out of state and stopped briefly at Dairy Queen! Best thing ever. Sorry I got too excited w the confetti cake ice cream blizzard omg (*dirty eating day)*


  lol I see what you did there


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hehee wink*


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my package right before going to the library and so these are swatches taken while studying... Dunno how I plan to take this off,  wipe it on my study notes perhaps!    I have so much love for Nemesis,  I can't wait to go home and compare!  Edit: and try it on!   Nemesis, Exotic Orchid, Flaunt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Flaunt and exotic orchid are accurate, Nemesis shows up a touch touch bluer in pic than it is in real life.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2014)

purplevines said:


> I got my package right before going to the library and so these are swatches taken while studying... Dunno how I plan to take this off,  wipe it on my study notes perhaps!    I have so much love for Nemesis,  I can't wait to go home and compare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow, can't wait for my order to come now. Swatch heaven


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm ordering all the lipsticks. Next month, I can do the lip paints. Nice one [@]mosha010[/@] and Emma





Marsha Pomells said:


> Oh wow, can't wait for my order to come now. Swatch heaven


  Did you really order all the lipsticks?  If so... I'm SUPER excited for your upcoming swatch heaven!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Did you really order all the lipsticks?  If so... I'm SUPER excited for your upcoming swatch heaven!


  I got all 33 (mocha kiss wasn't available, gonna order that next month) they've been shipped. When I receive them, it is going to be some serious lipstick porn going on this thread


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I got all 33 (mocha kiss wasn't available, gonna order that next month) they've been shipped. When I receive them, it is going to be some serious lipstick porn going on this thread


   Omg!!!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg I have lipstick woodie right now! Anticipationnnnnnn!!!!!!    I can't wait to see these!!!!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg I have lipstick woodie right now! Anticipationnnnnnn!!!!!!    I can't wait to see these!!!!!!


  I'll let you guys know when my lipstick turn up


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty pls


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

I came home and did a little purple comparison



  Heroine, PC, SW, Nemesis


----------



## OctoberViolet (Apr 29, 2014)

My order shipped!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yay !!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 2, 2014)

20% off with the code MAY20 thru Sunday the 4th.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

I have got some serious lip swatches to put up later on today.... My parcel's here 





  Thought I was receiving 33 as stated, but got 35 (not gonna complain about that) I also received a sample of pigment of called Delirious...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Waited a week for this order. I will be back with more photos  Please ignore my pyjamas, just woken up thanks to the postman


----------



## purplevines (May 3, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I have got some serious lip swatches to put up later on today.... My parcel's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :nanas:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

Bare with Nightmoth


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

Heliotrope with Magenta


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

Cranberry with Trust in Red  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Mauvalicious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Nude with Shock Value


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

Paranormal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Godiva  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Last one for the evening... Stargazer


----------



## mosha010 (May 3, 2014)

I Want stargazer!!! Thanks for the swatches


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I Want stargazer!!! Thanks for the swatches


  No worries. I love stargazer, it's an amazing purple. The nudes, I like them but I'll have to wear them with a liner or create a two toned lip look with another colour. Godiva is a lovely shade of brown. Can't wait to swatch Gunmetal


----------



## novocainedreams (May 9, 2014)

This weekend MOM25 for 25% off the store. I think I may order a few more of the petite lipsticks now.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone gotten Exotic Orchid? I am wondering if it is still available.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone gotten Exotic Orchid? I am wondering if it is still available.


  I do have Exotic Orchid, it available when you buy 3 lipsticks or whole collection


----------



## novocainedreams (May 11, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I do have Exotic Orchid, it available when you buy 3 lipsticks or whole collection


  Thanks, that's kind of annoying, as I want to get the 6 petite tubes, not the 3 tube lipsticks or the whole collection. I'm not understanding why it's like that.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Marsha Pomells*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Email them tho, they're really accommodating!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

This the email [email protected]  @marsha pommels


----------



## novocainedreams (May 12, 2014)

I did actually ask on her FB and she said you can get it in all forms! Too late for the sale though, so next time I will get them.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 16, 2014)

I got my order today, I LOVE these! The formula is really smooth and the colors are super pigmented. I'll post swatches in a little while

  I got these shades: A-List, Passionfruit, Nemesis, Godiva, Gunmental, Cranberry, Voodoo, Indigo, Breathless


----------



## mulderitsme (May 16, 2014)

So I wore Aquatic to the club last night and EVERYONE asked me where I got it! I used a teal nyx eyeliner under it because I feel like these lippies just don't stay on that well, but the liner helped a lot. This was after about 5 hours of wear and it hadn't budged!


----------



## raych1984 (May 18, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> So I wore Aquatic to the club last night and EVERYONE asked me where I got it! I used a teal nyx eyeliner under it because I feel like these lippies just don't stay on that well, but the liner helped a lot. This was after about 5 hours of wear and it hadn't budged!


  Gorgeous!! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> So I wore Aquatic to the club last night and EVERYONE asked me where I got it! I used a teal nyx eyeliner under it because I feel like these lippies just don't stay on that well, but the liner helped a lot. This was after about 5 hours of wear and it hadn't budged!


Gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 18, 2014)

MBA are looking for make up bloggers and enthusiasts to try out some of their products and post pics on IG. I don't know if they're still looking, but check them out on @mbacosmetics


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got my order today, I LOVE these! The formula is really smooth and the colors are super pigmented. I'll post swatches in a little while
> 
> I got these shades: A-List, Passionfruit, Nemesis, Godiva, Gunmental, Cranberry, Voodoo, Indigo, Breathless


  How do you like voodoo and cranberry?


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

Sale 5/27-5/28 30% off Code: MILESTONE


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> How do you like voodoo and cranberry?


  I love them both. Voodoo is very dark, if I remember almost black but not quite.   Cranberry was shockingly beautiful. I was so surprised by how beautiful it is. I have swatches but they don't do these shades justice.   The only one I wasn't crazy about was Passionfruit and that's because the formula was a little hard.


----------



## purplevines (May 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Sale 5/27-5/28 30% off Code: MILESTONE
> PANIC MODE WHAT DO I GET p.s thank you!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157*
> ...


  Swatches would be awesome <3


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The only one I wasn't crazy about was Passionfruit and that's because the formula was a little hard.


  Thanks, if you do have swatches please post!  I am trying to decide which to get this time around....I am thinking Jail break, exotic orchid, ocd, aquatic...and then not sure...cranberry or voodoo....paranormal or grape crush or another purple(I got nemesis, breathless and Indigo last time)....can't decide! haha


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

purplevines said:


> PANIC MODE WHAT DO I GET p.s thank you!
> 
> Swatches would be awesome <3


  Yes I am trying to decide! haha...do you have any yet??


----------



## purplevines (May 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes I am trying to decide! haha...do you have any yet??


  Nope  I am gravitating to a few but they look like colours I have... I hate the lip swatches on the colour rich lippies,  they look so grey it's making it hard!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  which are you looking at? I've only got three so far- Indigo, Breathless and Nemesis...they're all great. I think the HD lip paints tend to perform a bit better and are more color saturated. I don't trust the pictures _quite_ as much as other people's swatches, which is why I am having a hard time deciding between a couple.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

L-R, top: passionfruit, a list,nemesis,cranberry,breathless,voodoo Bottom: gunmetal, godiva, indigo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

Voodoo is not as black as the picture show but it's been a while since I did those swatches.


----------



## purplevines (May 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> which are you looking at? I've only got three so far- Indigo, Breathless and Nemesis...they're all great. I think the HD lip paints tend to perform a bit better and are more color saturated. I don't trust the pictures _quite_ as much as other people's swatches, which is why I am having a hard time deciding between a couple.
> A-list, burlesque, OCD, and indigo from lip paints would be the ones I get..If I do buy
> 
> Which are you looking at?  nvm saw your earlier post
> ...


  Thanks! Is cranberry really dark/pigmented? looks interesting


----------



## purplevines (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to double post but I just found this http://imgur.com/a/Tez53#mIg9BHh

  She looks amazing in all the colours...I want them all heheh


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

purplevines said:


> A-list, burlesque, OCD, and indigo from lip paints would be the ones I get..If I do buy
> 
> Which are you looking at?
> 
> ...


  OCD, Exotic Orchid, Aquatic, Jail Break,  and either grape crush or paranormal or another purple?  and voodoo or cranberry....undecided I love Nemesis and Indigo.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Sorry to double post but I just found this http://imgur.com/a/Tez53#mIg9BHh
> 
> She looks amazing in all the colours...I want them all heheh


  Yes! I saw her swatches and was using them to help me decide haha.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 27, 2014)

Cranberry is such a beautiful colour. I wear Mauvalicious to work, just to give my lips a bit of colour. Plus it's office friendly, as my manager would freak out again if I stroll in wearing Aquatic, Apocalips or any colour that's not red, pink or nude


----------



## novocainedreams (May 27, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Cranberry is such a beautiful colour. I wear Mauvalicious to work, just to give my lips a bit of colour. Plus it's office friendly, as my manager would freak out again if I stroll in wearing Aquatic, Apocalips or any colour that's not red, pink or nude


  LOL! Yeah, I got some non-"normal" ones haha, but that's why I like them b.c they aren't so expensive that I can get a few fun colors but not feel bad I'm not wearing them every day. I ended up getting OCD, Exotic Orchid, Aquatic, Cranberry, Jail Break and Paranormal. A few odd, but some wearable too. hehe.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> LOL! Yeah, I got some non-"normal" ones haha, but that's why I like them b.c they aren't so expensive that I can get a few fun colors but not feel bad I'm not wearing them every day. I ended up getting OCD, Exotic Orchid, Aquatic, Cranberry, Jail Break and Paranormal. A few odd, but some wearable too. hehe.


  I love fun colours, my mum, my stepmum, my dad (sometimes) and random people give me compliments on wearing daring colours. I get so many compliments for Apocalips and Disciple, it's just that break away from the reds, pinks and nudes... Which, I do find boring sometimes  I have been tempted to wear my Disciple lipstick to work on Friday, but knowing my manager... He'll freak out... But he didn't say anything about me wearing Violate and that has serious colour pay off after a few swipes.


----------



## mosha010 (May 28, 2014)

I wore my orchid today and it lasted for a long long time and so creamy I couldn't believe it lol.  I've been lazy to be honest and been not even putting on lippy in the mornings and this kinda snapped me back into lippy loving waters


----------



## novocainedreams (May 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I have been tempted to wear my Disciple lipstick to work on Friday, but knowing my manager... He'll freak out... But he didn't say anything about me wearing Violate and that has serious colour pay off after a few swipes.


  I love fun and out there stuff also. And I often get complimented on what I wear! Being super pale you either have to go for it or be stuck wearing pinks and nudes...which really aren't my thing! haha. I've been wanting to get Apocalips and a couple other llamasqua shades. It's fun to be different!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I love fun and out there stuff also. And I often get complimented on what I wear! Being super pale you either have to go for it or be stuck wearing pinks and nudes...which really aren't my thing! haha. I've been wanting to get Apocalips and a couple other llamasqua shades. It's fun to be different!


  Go for it, I recommend Apocalips, Disciple, Pristine and Kontrol.  Kontrol is a purple that looks amazing


----------



## novocainedreams (May 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Kontrol is a purple that looks amazing


  Oh yes Kontrol is another one! And I've never seen Disciple, it looks gorgeous! Oh but dang it was discontinued :-(


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh yes Kontrol is another one! And I've never seen Disciple, it looks gorgeous! Oh but dang it was discontinued :-(


  It's still in store, need to get a BU of it on Friday. I love Disciple. It's so opaque


----------



## novocainedreams (May 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It's still in store, need to get a BU of it on Friday. I love Disciple. It's so opaque


  Oh too bad not here :-( No stores in the US sell Illamasqua anymore...Sephora is all going OOS and I don't think every Bloomingdale's sells it, mostly online.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh too bad not here :-( No stores in the US sell Illamasqua anymore...Sephora is all going OOS and I don't think every Bloomingdale's sells it, mostly online.


  Ouch, not good at all. Have you googled for any international stockists?


----------



## novocainedreams (May 28, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Ouch, not good at all. Have you googled for any international stockists?


  Yeah, nothing really. It looks a lot like MBA's Breathless though.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Kontrol is a purple that looks amazing


  *sigh* I wish we had Illamasqua stores here.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 30, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Go for it, I recommend Apocalips, Disciple, Pristine and Kontrol.  Kontrol is a purple that looks amazing


  I've always wanted Disciple but it's not sold in the US.


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've always wanted Disciple but it's not sold in the US.


Same here. I had placed an order awhile back to have it shipped to the BFs house, but it got canceled on me.   Maybe I should imply how much I want it and send him around every store I'm the UK to track it for me. Lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here. I had placed an order awhile back to have it shipped to the BFs house, but it got canceled on me.   Maybe I should imply how much I want it and send him around every store I'm the UK to track it for me. Lol


  He's best off going to Beak Street, I think they still have it in stock


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> He's best off going to Beak Street, I think they still have it in stock


Thanks! I'll have to try and tell him into going for me!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 19, 2014)

Kohl, Breathless, Aquatic, Stargazer, & Exotic Orchid. I've only had Kohl for a couple weeks, but I think I've used it like 6-7 times!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 21, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Kohl, Breathless, Aquatic, Stargazer, & Exotic Orchid. I've only had Kohl for a couple weeks, but I think I've used it like 6-7 times!


  :eyelove:


----------

